# Phrag. Lutz Rollke



## tenman (Mar 31, 2021)

One of my favorites. I find the pastel coloring in this besseae-flavum bred hybrid absolutely stunning! And with 5.5-6" flowers, it is a show-stopper every year!


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2021)

The subtle colors are beautiful and the form is perfect. I need one desperately. Where did you find this beauty???
Ever think about selling a division???


----------



## monocotman (Apr 1, 2021)

That is one classy flower!
David


----------



## tenman (Apr 1, 2021)

abax said:


> The subtle colors are beautiful and the form is perfect. I need one desperately. Where did you find this beauty???
> Ever think about selling a division???


Label says Natt's. Must have picked it up back when I used to go to the Chicagoland Orchid Fest, before most of the vendors closed down. I've had it 15-20 years, I guess. As for divisions, yes, if I ever get one lol. This plant has done the cyclical thing where it thrives for a couple of years, then fades, and then comes roaring back. I'm hoping now that I've returned to using spongerock in the mix it will stay on a positive course frlom now on.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 1, 2021)

I would consider that absolutely perfect, both color and form. And a beautiful photo, too. Stunning!


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2021)

Tennis, I have that problem with a couple of Phrags myself. The only semi-solution I've found is to cut the old,
bloomed growth off. Seems to stimulate new growth development quickly.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2021)

Yay besseae flavum hybrids!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vox (Apr 2, 2021)

What a beautiful flower. And, by the way, a fantastic photo...
Lutz Röllke is owner of a well known german nursery. I will ask him if he is selling this hybrid.


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Sep 12, 2021)

Very beautiful. How heat tolerant is this hybrid?


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 12, 2021)

Spectacular colors! Love it!


----------

